# ASUS TUF Gaming B550, DDR4 3000 läuft nur auf 2400Mhz



## Roetty (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin schier am verzweifeln. Ich habe bereits etliche Videos geschaut und Texte gelesen, aber komme einfach nicht zum Ziel. Daher seit Ihr nun meine letzte Hoffnung.

Ich habe mir ein ASUS TUF Gaming B550 Mainboard mit einem Ryzen 7 3700x gekauft. Den Speicher "Vengeance LPX 32GB DDR4-3000 (CMK32GX4M2D3000C16)" hatte ich noch aus meinem alten System (Crosshair VI, Ryzen 7 1800x). Dort lief er übrigens auch nur auf 2400Mhz. Da die 1. Ryzen Gen wie ich mal gelesen habe, Probleme mit Speicher hatte bin ich der Sache nicht weiter nachgegangen. Nun mit dem neuen System wäre es aber schön, wenn der Speicher mit seinen angegebenen 3000 Mhz laufen würde.

Ich habe schon gelesen, das man die Timings und Spannungen etc. manuell einstellen muss. Aber was ich genau an dem B550 Board wo einstellen muss ist mir dann doch zu hoch. Zumal die Beschreibungen der Parameter bei den unterschiedlichen Boards in den Videos die ich geschaut habe, unterschiedlich sind. 

Ideal wäre es, wenn mir jemand mit Kenntnissen von meinem Board Einstellungshinweise geben kann.

Ja... das wär´s erst mal. Ich hoffe auf Hilfe.

VLG Roetty


----------



## defender2409 (24. Juni 2020)

Im UEFI/BIOS  unter AI Tweaker  DOCP aktivieren  dann wird das XMP Profil des RAMs geladen


----------



## Roetty (24. Juni 2020)

Hi Defender,

das habe ich schon gemacht. Der Rechner bootet dann nicht mehr. Wenn ich alles auf Auto stelle, bootet er mit 2166? Mhz. Den Ramtakt kann ich dann auf 2400 Stellen und er läuft nocht. Alles was drüber geht wird nicht mehr gebootet. Das manuelle einstellen der Timings überfordert mich leider.

VG


----------



## markus1612 (24. Juni 2020)

Hast du auch die RAM Spannung mit angehoben, wenn du manuell versuchst, mehr als 2400MHz einzustellen?


----------



## defender2409 (24. Juni 2020)

Dann stell die RAM im Bios DRAM Spannung auf 1,35 wenn er dann nicht bootet auf 1,37 V ein .
Ansonsten Ryzen DRAM Calculator  herunterladen  und Thaiphoon Burner herunterladen  damit die Daten deines Speichers abspeichern  das Profil im Calculator  laden und  dann den Calculator benutzen . 
Aber mit der Spannung sollte das eigendlich schon gehen.


----------



## Roetty (24. Juni 2020)

Jo, danke. Ich werde es mal testen.


----------



## Roetty (26. Juni 2020)

So... ich habs mal versucht. Es scheitert aber schon daran, das ich ein B550 Board habe was im Calculator (noch) nicht aufgeführt ist. Bei den Timings auf meinem Board gibt es zudem Parameter, die im Calculator nicht auftauchen. Wenn ich die dann einfach auf Auto lasse, bootet die Kiste wieder nicht! Unterm Strich muss ich sagen habe ich keine Lust mehr mich in die Tiefen der RAM-Konfigurationen zu verlieren und werde die Sache mit dem vorhandenen Ram abhaken. 

Ich würde mir jetzt einfach 32GB neuen RAM kaufen den ich reinstecken kann und fertig. Aber auch da finde ich keine eindeutigen Informationen. Daher hätte ich eine weitere Frage:

Kann mir jemand ein 32GB DDR4 SET mit 3000 bis 3600Mhz, Dual-Rank empfehlen, was auf meinem ASUS TUF Gaming B550 mit einem Ryzen 7 3700x mit der angegebenen Geschwindigkeit Plug & Play läuft? Das wäre großartig 

Vielen lieben Dank schon mal vorab!

VG Roetty


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juli 2020)

Guck dafür einfach in die QVL deines Boards, da steht das drin.


----------



## rschwertz (2. Juli 2020)

https://www.corsair.com/uk/en/Categ...t---Black/p/CMK32GX4M2D3000C16#tab-tech-specs
links das XMP Profil, rechts das Standard SPD Profil
sollte in jedem Fall mit 2933|16-20-20-38  bei 1.35V laufen

Anmerkung
Installation der Module in A2 + B2 (Handbuch 1.4)


----------



## rschwertz (2. Juli 2020)

keine Empfehlung für B550MB (fehlende Erfahrung)
Allgemein
Empfehlung für 32 GB: 2* 16 GB Module 
TUF GAMING B550-PLUS

Bei 3200 MHz ist meine Empfehlung 
Crucial Ballistix weiß DIMM 16GB, DDR4-3200 ab &euro;' '89,10 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn einem die Farben egal sind kriegt man die manchmal günstiger als die Standardmodule.

Bei Standard Timings kann man auch Adata/ Crucial/ Kingston nehmen.
Crucial DIMM 16GB, DDR4-3200 ab &euro;' '64,70 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
 Die sind in den Timings konservativ (Standard Jedec, langsamer), funktionieren aber einfach. Wo bleibt da der Spass?
Wichtig ist eher, dass meist die Zwischenfrequenzen nicht hinterlegt sind.
Beispiel sind Deine Corsair - kein Profil für 2400/ 2666 - obwohl die dort bestimmt auch gut gehen.


----------



## CarlosB (31. Juli 2020)

Willkommen im Club. Gleiches Problem bei mir. 
Die Nummer ist echt nervig. Ich habe auch das B550 TUF Gaming Plus, mit Ryzen 3600 und  2x16 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT BLS16G4D30AESBb Dual Ranked RAM CL15.
RAM läuft auch nicht per XMP, Rechner stürzt dann ständig ab. 
Läuft nur in Stock Takt mit 2400 MHz stabil. 
Hatte schon andere Dinge im Verdacht, die zu den Abstürzen führen. 
Auch bei mir das Problem, dass es noch kein Profil für B550 im DRAM Calculator gibt.
Mal schauen ob ich Bock habe rumzuprobieren oder nen RAM aus der Kompatibilitätsliste nehme. 
Bin auch voll gefrustet, dass gefühlt nichts mehr out of the Box so arbeitet, wie es soll.


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2020)

Testet mal XMP und RAM Spannung auf 1.4V


----------



## CarlosB (2. August 2020)

Roetty schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin schier am verzweifeln. Ich habe bereits etliche Videos geschaut und Texte gelesen, aber komme einfach nicht zum Ziel. Daher seit Ihr nun meine letzte Hoffnung.
> 
> ...



Ich kann zwar noch keinen Langzeittest vorweisen aber bei mir scheint es jetzt aktuell zu funktionieren. 

Was ich gemacht habe:

nachdem ich nochmal alles überprüft habe, habe ich mir nochmal die empfohlene Bestückung der RAM-Bänke angeschaut. 
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass Asus angibt, dass bei 2 RAM-Riegeln die Bänke A2 und B2 belegt werden sollten, also die grauen Slots.
Ich hatte allerdings die schwarzen Slots A1 und B1 belegt. 
Für mich war ohne Anleitung eigentlich logisch, dass die Slots, die näher an der CPU liegen normalerweise genutzt werden sollten, bzw. dass es keine Rolle spielen sollte, welche slots für Dual Channel genutzt werden. Dem war scheinbar nicht so. 
Ich habe die Riegel jetzt in die empfohlenen Bänke eingesetzt, ein CMOS Reset gemacht, ohne XMP gestartet lief gut, dann mit XMP bisher keine Abstürze mehr mit XMP.

Kein Plan ob die anderen Bänke ein Problem haben oder ob das normal ist oder doch eventuell die CPU ein Problem hat. 
Ich werde vorsichtshalber den Kühler nochmal runternehmen, neu aufsetzen und etwas vorsichtiger aufschrauben (obwohl ich den nicht übertrieben fest geknallt habe, Schrauben sitzen auf Federn habe solange mit 2 Fingern am Schraubendreher gedreht bis ein merklicher Widerstand zu spüren war mit normaler Schraubtechnik wäre es wohl kein Problem gewesen noch fester zu schrauben), in dem Zug auch die CPU nochmal kurz anschauen ob alle Pins in Ordnung sind.

Ich behalte das jetzt alles mal im Auge und werde berichten, falls sich nochmal irgendwas ändert oder ob alles stabil läuft.


----------



## narcosubs (2. August 2020)

Ja, manchmal hilft schon mal ein Blick ins Handbuch.  *SICR*
Finde es aber gut, dass du hier deine Lösung präsentiert.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (3. August 2020)

CarlosB schrieb:


> Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass Asus angibt, dass bei 2 RAM-Riegeln die Bänke A2 und B2 belegt werden sollten, also die grauen Slots.
> Ich hatte allerdings die schwarzen Slots A1 und B1 belegt.
> Für mich war ohne Anleitung eigentlich logisch, dass die Slots, die näher an der CPU liegen normalerweise genutzt werden sollten, bzw. dass es keine Rolle spielen sollte, welche slots für Dual Channel genutzt werden. Dem war scheinbar nicht so.



Dabei ist A2 und B2 auf praktisch allen Board mit Dual-Channel und vier Slots die übliche Belegung. Mir ist noch kein Board untergekommen, bei dem es anders wäre.


----------



## Shinchyko (3. August 2020)

Ich hatte auch mal ein sehr ähnliches Problem. Die Lösung war Folgende: CPU Speichercontroller vom 2700X Defekt. Einmal umtauschen bitte.... Mit der umgetauschten CPU alles tutti auf 3200Mhz XMP2


----------



## CarlosB (3. August 2020)

Okay, ich war bisher immer der Annahme, dass die Slots, die näher an der CPU liegen die empfohlenen Slots sind. Naja, man lernt halt nie aus.  
Bei mir liefen die Speicher zwar in den anderen Slots aber eben nur solange ich das XMP-Profil nicht aktiviert hatte. Sobald das ins Spiel kam gab es ständig Abstürze. 
Hoffe eigentlich auch, daß da nicht eventuell etwas anderes einen Defekt hat.

An einen Defekt der CPU hatte ich dabei bereits auch gedacht.
Ist irgendwie auch noch nicht komplett bei mir vom Tisch, auch wenn es gerade läuft.


----------

